# new m5



## surebud (May 2, 2004)

do you think when the car comes out, 20042005 m5 its actually goign to have 7 gears of power shifting? that is goignt o be a sweet [email protected]#$!% Car


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

no, it's going to be SMG only


----------



## songziou (Feb 24, 2004)

7G is a MB stuff.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

songziou said:


> 7G is a MB stuff.


The SMG on the E60M5 will also have 7 gears.


----------



## songziou (Feb 24, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> The SMG on the E60M5 will also have 7 gears.


Sorry, but first time I got the definition of 7G is from MB.

And, never really had SMG in mind. That thing is pretty gay.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

songziou said:


> Sorry, but first time I got the definition of 7G is from MB.


Well, DC is the first manufacturer to get a self-contained, seven-forward-speed gearbox of any kind onto the market, if you discount the infinite number of ratios available in a CVT-based transmission. The E60 M5's is the first 7-forward-speed manual gearbox available in a production car (although the gears and clutch will be operated electromechanically).

"7G" is part of the nomenclature used by M-B to describe its 7-speed autobox (the fully, and rather clunky title is "7G-Tronic"). Otherwise, it's just the number 7 followed by the capital letter G to describe the concept of seven forward gears...


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

Have any of you guys come across this gearbox http://www.zeroshift.com

Not BMW related, but a possible aftermarket option in the future


----------

